# Bears in N.GA



## Scoutman

When do they come out of hibernation?


----------



## HMwolfpup

I didn't think they actually went into a full fledge hibernation around here....but I'm no bear expert either.


----------



## Vernon Holt

*North Georgia Bears*

It is true that bears do not hibernate in N. Ga.  While our weather is quite brisk at times, it is not severe enough to force hibernation.

Groundhogs, Chipmunks, and snakes do hibernate here.

Vernon


----------



## HardCoreHunter

You always have a chance to see a Black bear, but I would say the chance is more likely around Turkey season.


----------



## Frank in the Laurel Mts

Bears are NOT true hibernators, the correct term is "winter sleepers". They only lower their basic body functions just a little bit and within a minute or so are back to normal and fully capable of doing all the things that they do. Chipmunks and groundhogs are true hibernators, they appear to be "dead" if you've ever seen one in that state and it takes them almost 24 hours to regain full control of themselves, this of course does not burn up much fat and they must wake up every 14 days or so to eat,drink and eliminate waste and then lights out again, black bears can literally stay in that state for 6 months, never eating,drinking or eliminating, they can however recycle their own urine through their "big" muscles and turn it back into protein, however it is physically costly..they loose on average about 35% of their body fat, thats alot in the animal world. Here in PA, some of the "big" boars winter sleep for only a short period and I'd imagine I'll see one or two shortly routing in standing corn and skunk cabbage patches, their favorite early season food. The cubs and moms will be out and about later in March depending on weather and food availablity. I'd imagine in Georgia, depending on food, they wouldn't sleep that long as compared to the colder areas up north..hope this helps you out. Geeezzzz I sound like I'm lecturing in my wildlife and environmental education classes.


----------



## Vernon Holt

*Bears in N. Ga.*



			
				Frank in the Laurel Mts said:
			
		

> Bears are NOT true hibernators, the correct term is "winter sleepers".  *I'd imagine in Georgia, depending on food, they wouldn't sleep that long as compared to the colder areas up north.*  hope this helps you out. Geeezzzz I sound like I'm lecturing in my wildlife and environmental education classes.


                                 ***********************

Frank:  Thanks for setting the record straight.  You will agree, won't you, that in layman's terms you are splitting hairs on us.  Whether he is hibernating or winter sleeping, the net result is generally the same.  In either case he is not actively prowling about doing his normal routine.

In keeping with the intent of the thread, we can accurately state that in Georgia, and more specifically North Georgia, that Black Bears do not hibernate nor "winter sleep" during the colder parts of the wintertime.

Thanks for your input.

Vernon


----------



## HardCoreHunter

I got this picture from another site.  The picture was taken this year in central Pa.  Black bears will slow down in the winter but they don't stop.


----------



## Etter1

I have a cabin in PA and we routinely see their tracks in the snow in the middle of winter.  It usually only happens though, when you get a few days of warmer temps.  I don't know about these GA bears but I'd bet with how warm it's been, they're probably pretty active by now.


----------



## Vineyardhunter

Since you can't bait bear here in GA,is there any calls u can use to draw them in?I wanna kill   a bear this year but i aint very sure how to go about it,any tips at all would be greatly appreciated.Also does anyone know whhich federal area in the regulation book is where "peoples lake"is?I have hunted there b4 with my uncle but i dont know what its called in the reulations book.

                     Thanks,Nathan


----------



## Etter1

Hunt the high elevation white oaks that border thick laurel.  That seems to be where the bears congregate the most.  I use deer scents smoking scent sticks in wild berry and bears go absolutely ape for em.


----------

